# Breitling Emergency - Purchasing Advice



## Nick Watkins (Oct 13, 2011)

Firstly hi all.

I am after some advice please, having scanned the forum for a while thought this might be a good place to start.

I would like to buy a yellow face Breitling Emergency and am finding it hard to locate a watch in nice condition that doesn't have dubious origins.

A dealer has located a watch for me, but should this fall through or the price be too high I thought I would keep looking and ask some advice as to where might be the best to locate one?

I have tried looking through ebay and watch dealers but haven't really seen anything that either doesn't make me suspicious or is an unrealistic price for a used model.

Any pointers would be gratefully received.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Nick.....



> I have tried looking through ebay and watch dealers but haven't really seen anything that either doesn't make me suspicious or is an unrealistic price for a used model.


Heres your problem, you can see the 'cheap' ones but they are not a known entity , the more expensive ones are from dealers, the reason they are more expensive is because they give you that security and warranty.

It depends how much value in cash terms you place on peace of mind...

You can find them for sale sometimes on the forums but not often, this would be a good compromise, the prices are usually reasonable and provided the seller has good credentials and history you should be OK..

A internet dealer with a address is the next best thing, low overheads but a identifiable location...

watches.co.uk is a good place, Ive been there and they are good people...


----------



## Nick Watkins (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Jason.

I don't mind paying a decent price but the prices seem's to vary so much.

Could anyone advise what would be a good price to pay for a second hand model in 9/10 condition with all it's original contents (box, papers etc)?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This one sold on the TZ watch forum earlier in the year and is probably about right + / - a hundred or so...

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=178619&hilit=emergency

There are of course several versions of the Emergency but I dont know enough about them to know which if any are more sought after than one another....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahh , just remembered you probably cant see that forum as you need 50 posts to view..

It sold for Â£2100

Complete with box / papers


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I think you also have to register the watch with Breitling for two reasons. One is so they can inform the emergency services, and secondly they can send you the fine for misuse!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Mappin and Webb in manchester had one for sale but that was a couple of months ago for just over Â£2k if I remember rightly

I read that When you get the watch you have to sign a form which states your responsibility for the transmitter...It stated the fine was $10,000.00 for misuse and Breitling won't replace the transmitter if it's not utilized during a true emergency.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

And please do not believe they work !! They are JUNK as far as the Emergency location device goes. All you might hear in the media about them working is clever PR.

I can confirm that i have seen one used and it FAILED .


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

LJD said:


> And please do not believe they work !! They are JUNK as far as the Emergency location device goes. All you might hear in the media about them working is clever PR.
> 
> I can confirm that i have seen one used and it FAILED .


In what way did it fail?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Almost bought a grey Faced one a couple of months ago. It was Â£2200 having just had a service.

There are cheaper out there but as has been said above, you get what you pay for.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Unless you're a secret agent or Fabio Capello why would you want one? Plus they are not the best looking watch out there imho of course!


----------



## Nick Watkins (Oct 13, 2011)

deepreddave said:


> Unless you're a secret agent or Fabio Capello why would you want one? Plus they are not the best looking watch out there imho of course!


I can't tell you why I want one, it's classified.

To me they are the English Bull Terrier of watches, ugly but stunningly beautiful in it's own way.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Given some of my friends there's no way I could wear that around them - the minute I let me guard drop they be trying to pull the Emergency cord and then running outside for the Sea King to arrive.....









Good luck in your search anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Ooooh Nick that's very Tinker Tailor Soldier James Bondy lol I presume when you pull the cord a large inflatable dinghy appears along with a gorgeous bird you can snog whilst M watches on satellite!


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

deepreddave said:


> Ooooh Nick that's very Tinker Tailor Soldier James Bondy lol I presume when you pull the cord a large inflatable dinghy appears along with a gorgeous bird you can snog whilst M watches on satellite!


<grin>


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> LJD said:
> 
> 
> > And please do not believe they work !! They are JUNK as far as the Emergency location device goes. All you might hear in the media about them working is clever PR.
> ...


Take a guess ....

they are pure rubbish. The story involving a certain "Virgin" was a PR stunt . The one i witnessed failed . It cost the guy some money to sort out...but he was a idiot to fall for the "sales pitch" !

If you want. Contact Breitling UK and do a freedom of information request and ask for proof of watches been used by owners successfully


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

LJD said:


> If you want. Contact Breitling UK and do a freedom of information request and ask for proof of watches been used by owners successfully


The Freedom of Information Act doesn't apply to private companies: It's only for public bodies.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I know of someone that was caught in an avalanche and if it wasn't for his Breitling - he would have suffocated. I believe in 2005, two Argentinian 'copter pilots went down off the coast and were saved as a result of using the Breitling transmitter. I have often considered purchasing one, particularly when I was heavily into backpacking. I know if I was any kind of explorer, pilot, adventurer... I wouldn't leave home with out it! I believe they emit a signal for 100 mile radius for up to 48 hours. Seems like a cheap price to pay for your life.

I don't know what your problem is dude... Yer 'cuz die because he wouldn't replace the batteries for 200 bucks, or whatever it costs (see price above)? I know it isn't cheap, but who cares if you are one of these type of individuals that has one on your wrist to begin with?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Isnt the frequency they transmit on no longer 'the' emergency one?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Isnt the frequency they transmit on no longer 'the' emergency one?


I believe it has changed, but is still monitored by local Search & Rescue people, police, others. And that's who counts!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

When I was in the Market for one, I read up on the blurb. I think the range they transmit depends on where you are. In the water, your basically screwed unless the rescuers are about four foot away but on land, particularly elevated it's got a pretty decent range.

Anyway, through the fear of coming home one day to find one of my daughters happily playing with a fully unwound, transmitting watch, I decided against it


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

LJD said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > LJD said:
> ...


I`d rather not guess thanks... I thought given that you could confirm that it didnt work that you might know.

Please give us a list of other things\companies that you have issues with


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

silly blooming idea, for the same money you could have something useful like 2 or 3 sat phones.

not that i think they are hideous or anything - no wait...actually i do









still you could always gaffer tape the sat phone to your wrist, that still wouldn't look as bad.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Knowing my luck, I'd fall off a mountain and as I lay battered and bruised on the ground, 200 feet below where I'd started, I'd realise two things - firstly I had my Breitling Emergency on my left wrist, where it should be; secondly, in the fall I'd lost all the fingers on my right hand 

Sometimes I hate being me...


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

:lol: like it


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> LJD said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Do you need every thing explained to you ? Its obvious that by failing it means the watch failed to send out a strong enough signal to be detected . They just do not work. They never have worked well. Its all "Marketing talk" and so many have been suckered into it .

Its a silly watch that never functioned as designed to .


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

LJD said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > LJD said:
> ...


I manage to get through life without having everything explained to me.

To be clear I don't like the watch, in fact I don't like any Breitling watches.

you need to make up your mind which one it is you state "they just do not work. They never have worked well" it can only be one or the other.

Are there any other companies you have issues with so far we have timefactors and Breitling, your not on TZ as Captainhowdy are you?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dick Browne said:


> Knowing my luck, I'd fall off a mountain and as I lay battered and bruised on the ground, 200 feet below where I'd started, I'd realise two things - firstly I had my Breitling Emergency on my left wrist, where it should be; secondly, in the fall I'd lost all the fingers on my right hand
> 
> Sometimes I hate being me...


Youve got teeth havent you ?

Or maybe they are imbedded in those fingers 20 feet away from you as you bit through them screaming like a girl on the way down


----------



## Nick Watkins (Oct 13, 2011)

LJD said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > LJD said:
> ...


I have just bought one this morning so thanks to those people with the suggestions and helpful comments.

I also managed to get one with a blank registration card, so I will technically be the first owner.

@ LJD - I always stand by my word, so I if you are a man of your word also I will happily fill in your contact details onto my registration card. As an experiment for the forum I will then pull the pins and "see what happens", assuming it is junk then you have nothing to fear, if it's not then you can pay the fine, deal?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nick Watkins said:


> @ LJD - I always stand by my word, so I if you are a man of your word also I will happily fill in your contact details onto my registration card. As an experiment for the forum I will then pull the pins and "see what happens", assuming it is junk then you have nothing to fear, if it's not then you can pay the fine, deal?


:lol: :lol:

The best call out I've seen in a while.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > Knowing my luck, I'd fall off a mountain and as I lay battered and bruised on the ground, 200 feet below where I'd started, I'd realise two things - firstly I had my Breitling Emergency on my left wrist, where it should be; secondly, in the fall I'd lost all the fingers on my right hand
> ...


Thanks Jason, you know how to kick a man in the teeth when he's down, don't you? In this case you'd need to walk 20 feet away from me to do it  I could do it with my reproductive organs, but then you'd just call me clever bo**ocks, and I don't think I could take the ridicule again


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Nick Watkins said:
> 
> 
> > @ LJD - I always stand by my word, so I if you are a man of your word also I will happily fill in your contact details onto my registration card. As an experiment for the forum I will then pull the pins and "see what happens", assuming it is junk then you have nothing to fear, if it's not then you can pay the fine, deal?
> ...


Agreed -so lets see if someone is willing to back up what they've said. :notworthy:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I know of someone that was caught in an avalanche and if it wasn't for his Breitling - he would have suffocated. I believe in 2005, two Argentinian 'copter pilots went down off the coast and were saved as a result of using the Breitling transmitter. I have often considered purchasing one, particularly when I was heavily into backpacking.


They are nice watches, I fancied one a while back but in reality if you are lost or in trouble you'd probably be better off with something along these lines for a couple of hundred quid.

http://www.laipac.com/personal_locator_gps.htm


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

"Personal locator", I love that. Where am I? Proper philosophical.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Alas said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Watkins said:
> ...


Buy the watch if you think it will save your life . the chances are you will have zero knowledge of how to use it properly and you should have other modern devices to give GPS location rather than a old knackered no longer used piece of equipment . It seems many of you are sucked into all the stories you read !! The Pilots that crashed.. what about the $10000's worth of GPS and location devices etc that alerted the SAR teams? Telling me they failed? !! and the good old watch saved the day ?

You seem to be a keyboard plank if you think using the unit sat in your house will attract anyone! Try a real life situation . like where your hurt and soaking wet etc in the sea etc , , telling me you can work that tiny unit ? How do you reccon you will "ground " the unit to make best use of it etc . Or you have Jumped into thick vegetation etc (wet also) see how far that signal will travel !!

Good luck to you if you ever have to use it. If you do its down to your own stupidity for not having the correct up to date kit with you .

There is a real life out there . Thats why units like this are sold as "Bling" and nothing more . Like i said, just how many of you have been there when one has been used? i guess none.

so there..stop making your Pub boasting comments ,Why would any one activate it for fun? I look forward to you telling us how it saved your life one day. wear it well and enjoy telling people why you feel you need it etc, but if you are buying it for its intended purpose, expect a few laughs from those that have a better idea of what's what .


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

For the ignorant amongst us, can someone please explain this watch? Does it give GPS co-ordinates and inform the police, ambulance etc where you are?

Its a brute by the way. Wouldn't give Â£200 for it never mind Â£2K, but each to his own I suppose


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Nick Watkins said:


> deepreddave said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you're a secret agent or Fabio Capello why would you want one? Plus they are not the best looking watch out there imho of course!
> ...


I do not believe your first comment at all. Not everyone is a mug


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

LJD said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Coincidently this afternoon I was watching one of those rescue type programs and one of the SAR helicopter pilots was wearing a yellow dialled one.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

maybe he likes the watch ? And how old was the program ? Also did you not notice his personal ELT as issued to him/her?


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.acrelectronics.com/products/b/outdoor/catalog/personal-locator-beacons

Buy one of these to save your life. Buy the watch due to liking it .


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

LJD said:


> maybe he likes the watch ? And how old was the program ? Also did you not notice his personal ELT as issued to him/her?


No idea, it just happened to be on in between Judge Judy and some other daytime [email protected] that Big M was waiting to watch and the boy was wearing one.

:lol: :lol:

BTW if you are that confidant take the bet


----------



## Nick Watkins (Oct 13, 2011)

LJD said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Your post's come across with such vitriol, don't take things so personally, it's only a watch and a bit of banter!

Like many things in life, people buy things and never (knowingly) get the full use out of them. I am fully aware that this little device will probably never save my life and technically I have no "need for it". Given that this will be my watch for skydiving if I ever knock myself out and my AAD fails then I will find it pretty hard to pull out the antenna after I go in, plus all things being well, I should be pancaked somewhere on the DZ so technically I will not be lost and the emergency will be a forgone conclusion.

Finally, you might remember personal choice. Our forefathers fought back the Nazi's to ensure we could all have one, mine is to have this watch "junk" or not.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Nick Watkins said:


> Your post's come across with such vitriol, don't take things so personally, it's only a watch and a bit of banter!


Indeed!

I don't think LJD has told us what he does for a living but I'm guessing he's not in Public Relations!

Anyway an interesting (but lengthy) read here:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f39/emergency-signaling-emergency-beacons-breitling%92s-emergency-wristwatch-170.html


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

LJD said:


> Buy the watch if you think it will save your life . the chances are you will have zero knowledge of how to use it properly and you should have other modern devices to give GPS location rather than a old knackered no longer used piece of equipment . It seems many of you are sucked into all the stories you read !!
> 
> You seem to be a keyboard plank if you think using the unit sat in your house will attract anyone!
> 
> ...


Not really any need for type of posting like that above. OP only asked a question and didn't deserve a rant and abuse like keyboard plank. Its only a forum and as such is used for info and enjoyment for most of us.

Fair enough you don't like the watch and don't believe some of the claims made for it. Thats all you had to say.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Alas said:


> Not really any need for type of posting like that above. OP only asked a question and didn't deserve a rant and abuse like keyboard plank. Its only a forum and as such is used for info and enjoyment for most of us.
> 
> Fair enough you don't like the watch and don't believe some of the claims made for it. Thats all you had to say.


Thought it a little harsh, myself. It's a nice watch, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't trust my life to it - then again, if I thought I was going to need it for a situation my hobby was likely to get me into, I'd probably reconsider my hobby options and maybe take up knitting (hey, don't knock it, the coffee mornings are good, you've always got a scarf to wear and how else are you likely to meet so many women with time on their hands )

It's not for me, but then again, many of my watches would find dislike amongst many on this forum.

If you're happy with it, buy it, it's your choice and I for one would congratulate you for standing up and buying the watch you want regardless of the opinions of others.

Just don't register it in my name. Just in case, eh?


----------



## Nick Watkins (Oct 13, 2011)

Great link, thanks Stinch.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Stinch said:


> Nick Watkins said:
> 
> 
> > Your post's come across with such vitriol, don't take things so personally, it's only a watch and a bit of banter!
> ...


Good point !!

I do tend to speak my mind . I just hate all the crap marketing that goes on in life. Companies pay $100000's to have stories Edited etc in their favor.

I still love the "cannot tell you why i need one as its classified " comment !!! ......Yeh , right !

As I said. its a nice watch , not what i would buy (i only like the SuperOceans )


----------



## Nick Watkins (Oct 13, 2011)

LJD said:


> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Watkins said:
> ...


Surely you can see the "classified comment" was a joke/banter? and was purely mentioned in relation to the previous post by deepreddave that says "unless you are a special agent of Fabio Cappello why would you want one" my response was "It's classified" to his "Special agent" comment, do you get it?

You show distinct traits of someone with Aspergers, apologies if you have it, but not everything is literal.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Nick Watkins said:


> LJD said:
> 
> 
> > Stinch said:
> ...


Yes i do have asparagus , Bought some yesterday ,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nick, there is a yellow one for sale on TZUK at the moment, I have PMd the seller to get in touch with you, hope this is OK... You wont be able to see the topic as you need 50 posts there to see the sales corner..

The seller is one of the good guys and can be trusted implicitly ...


----------



## Nick Watkins (Oct 13, 2011)

jasonm said:


> Nick, there is a yellow one for sale on TZUK at the moment, I have PMd the seller to get in touch with you, hope this is OK... You wont be able to see the topic as you need 50 posts there to see the sales corner..
> 
> The seller is one of the good guys and can be trusted implicitly ...


Thanks Jason


----------

